# Magazine: Topgear awards 2007: R8 v GT-R



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Just got delivered latest top gear mag, it pits the R8 against the GT-R, scanned the article, but dont know how to post the piccies etc, can some one who does send me a pm with an email address and i will forward it on.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Try this mate...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/52522-step-step-instructions-how-host-pics.html?highlight=sticky


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

ty moleman, will try now


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry if anybody goes blind trying to read it  , works better with photo software u can zoom, any body want decent copies pm me.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

"More badge-snobbery. The GT-R only lost because it's a Datsun.  "

That saved someone a bit of time. :chuckle: 

The Stig photos are very amusing.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

What is funny here is the fact that the Audi moves where the GTR isn't, or maybe they just choose too easy roads:chuckle: 
With more difficult roads it would have probably sound like this: Where the GTR moves a bit, the Audi is bent around a tree . . :chuckle:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

It beat the R8 hands down in just about everything, and there was not one mention of price in there either (although prices not confirmed for the uk yet). But quote of the mag has to be, 

*"Apparantly, it'll do a standing quarter mile in 11.7 seconds, and that feels about right. Seriously this thing hooks up and accelerates like a Bugatti Veyron. The rapidity of the gearbox's upshifts - the Veyron has a DSG, remember - is one reason: the sheer devastating wallop of the engine is another."*

Now i know they would of used some poetic license with that statement and i wont take it literally, but to get mentioned in the same breath as a Veyron, from an independant journalist about its acceleration is still an incredible achievement on Nissans part.

For the record i like the R8, think Audi have done a superb job with that car, but i think the write up speaks for its self.


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*R8 and GTR*

Good review that.

I do like the R8, the fact that it is a more tactile drive than a GTR also appeals to me.

Cant help thinking about the price difference tho - An optioned up GTR shouldnt be more than £65k here - an optioned R8 I think is about £85k.
I spose for some the price isnt an issue , but for everyone else a 30% price difference is a VERY persuasive factor!!


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

the more reviews of that kind i read the more i fear the european price will be much less of a bargain than it is in the rest of the world and than it was initially announced 

or is the 55k gbp price they named official already? just wondering because i keep seeing prices way beyond that mark in many recent posts.


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

japanese version stig??


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

here are the images...

Top Gear GT-R Article
the smaller images are uploaded here... when the larger pictures are uploaded you will be able to click on each image for the larger 3mb version.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

thanks for the post

so the R8 shades it for TopGear

but the GTR is faster in a straight line, better build quality and goes round corners better

and not too forget is cheaper, by a lot!!!

also they mention the Veyron in the same sentence as a GTR (£55K OR £1MILLION)

and it lost?

Am I missing something, of course I am slightly biased, as I would expect anyone on here to be
But for me, the comments above answer the question


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The GTR was just too good. Took too much effort away from the driver.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Where the GTR moves a bit, the Audi is bent around a tree . . :chuckle:


:chuckle:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for scanning+sharing!


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

What a great write up...thanks for sharing..Being compared to the Veyron is
an awesome compliment...


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

love the stig pics :bowdown1:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

The Sun newspaper gets it right though.

GT-R will leave you speechless | The Sun |HomePage|Motors


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Damn it. Note to Nissan engineers. Program some brown-trouser scenarios into ECU for next shoot-out. That way, testers will feel more involved.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Interested to know who wrote the article?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's awefull . . . . I just waited to see some hot big booby japanese idol , spreading in the GTR, but instead the UK brings the spice girls with the new GTR in to a photoshoot . .:chuckle:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

What is wrong with her knees? They look like they are chewing!


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

Howsie said:


> What is wrong with her knees? They look like they are chewing!


What are you talking about? her knees? what knees?
I didn't see anything except the GT-R :chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Howsie said:


> What is wrong with her knees? They look like they are chewing!


She's obviously spent a long time on them.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> She's obviously spent a long time on them.


lol!

The GT-R as usual has been slated as it is "too easy to drive fast" .:blahblah: 

The problem with the motoring press is the same one with restaurant critics in that they get tied up in looking for someone different/exotic for them and forgot that's not what the average Joe wants. Motoring journos forget that normal Joe/Josephine public will be driving and owning this car (not on loan for a day) and for the money it will be very special to them indeed. They will soon go off a car that nearly kills them on the first badly read corner on a dark and wet night or the first time a guy in a flat cap pulls out in front of them and their car throws them in the ditch.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> That's awefull . . . . I just waited to see some hot big booby japanese idol , spreading in the GTR, but instead the UK brings the spice girls with the new GTR in to a photoshoot . .:chuckle:


what a moose :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

everything has gone limp       

ahhhh this is better :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> That's awefull . . . . I just waited to see some hot big booby japanese idol , spreading in the GTR, but instead the UK brings the spice girls with the new GTR in to a photoshoot . .:chuckle:



And they say Japanese girls have bad legs???!!! Those white wrinkly sticks almost made me vomit!uke:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> And they say Japanese girls have bad legs???!!! Those white wrinkly sticks almost made me vomit!uke:


She looks like the GTR ran her over but...

...this is the nicest builder's cleavage I've ever seen.



whoflungdung said:


>


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

DCD said:


> And they say Japanese girls have bad legs???!!! Those white wrinkly sticks almost made me vomit!uke:


When I've seen these legs thought the same thing! :chuckle:


----------

